# Avis avant "achat"



## The Untouchable (4 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

depuis quelques temps je suis tenté par l'achat d'une ATV3.
Cependant après quelques recherches j'ai bien vu que le support du MKV était un long chemin de croix. Et possédant une vidéothèque assez grande et régulièrement mise à jour je ne me vois pas à chaque fois convertir mon film, ajouté à iTunes.

J'ai donc deux alternatives à ce choix: soit investir directement dans un mac mini mais à ce que j'ai compris une nouvelle gamme devrait voir le jour cette année donc ne pas me précipiter.

Ou, étant possesseur d'un macbook pro 13" investir dans l'adaptateur hdmi. Sachant que je souhaite raccordé à une tv led de 102cm avec résolution 1920x1080. Le macbook peut supporter cette resolution ?

Merci


----------



## Canon (13 Mars 2014)

Salut,

Tu peux aussi utiliser le logiciel Beamer - The AirPlay Movie Player for Mac qui te permet de lire tes vidéos en streaming et dans pas mal de formats... 

Linvestissement reste modeste (15 euros pour une version légale) et fonctionne bien (c'est ce que j'utilise).


----------



## kadet55 (16 Mars 2014)

ou alors avec arplay tu lit tes video avec vlc sur ton second bureau (comme ça tu peu continuer a te service de ton mac pendant la lecture de ton film.
ou bien avec xbmc (pareil en plein écran sur ton deuxième bureau ) et la en plus tu as la telecommande sur iphone ou ipad.

et c 'est beaucoup moin  chère qu'un mac mini.


----------

